# UCLA (got an interview), Syracuse, CSUN, and CSUF Fall 2018 Applicant



## thejosh (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello everyone!

I'm excited to be on this site, and reading through the threads has been a genuinely enlightening experience.  Thank you to all the contributors!

As my title indicates, I applied to the MFA Screenwriting Programs for UCLA, CSU Northridge, and CSU Fullerton, and I applied for the MA Radio, Television, and Film Production Program at Syracuse University.

I would love to hear any feedback from students that are currently in the above mentioned programs since I'm still a bit up in the air, particularly about UCLA vs Syracuse, and deciding on how much money I'm okay with spending on a film degree.  My sister goes to Syracuse and loves it, and she says the networking they have is phenomenal.  UCLA is my top choice, and while I got an interview (which was 2/12), there were 106 interviews for 36 spots and I just don't know what my chances are at this point.  

I don't know really anything about the CSU MFA programs so I would love to hear about what they're like and if they're worth the money.  I mainly applied because they're cheap.

Anyway, best of luck to all applicants and I'm excited to get to know some of you!


----------



## Aidan Wright (Feb 14, 2018)

Are you applying as a graduate student?


----------



## thejosh (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes! I applied to the MFA Screenwriting programs at UCLA, CSUF, and CSUN, and then I applied to the MA Film Production Program at Syracuse.


----------



## Aidan Wright (Feb 14, 2018)

That's sweet! I'm applying as a freshman and haven't heard anything back from them yet so I'm starting to lose hope :/


----------

